# Splint and sutures of same site



## JulesofColorado

Is it ok to code for a splint and sutures of the same site during an ED visit? Or would the splint be part of the E/M?
The diagnosis is 1. Right dorsal thumb laceration, 2 cm. 2. right thumb extensor tendon laceration, less than 25 %.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimbo1231

*Splint and Suture*

If the physician placed the splint you can code for both the splinting and laceration repair in additon to the E&M.


----------



## JulesofColorado

Thank you. I'm still learning ER's so I wasn't sure.


----------



## sam_son 

*Splint and Suture*

I am disagree with we can code both Splint and Suture at same site . 
some payers dosnt accept this . 
for instance ,  for a child suturing in a finger, usually they will provide splint to support the suture so we can bill suture alone.
any suggestions


----------



## Tmamma

Where I work we have always been told that is a laceration repair and splint are applied that we only code the laceration repair.


----------



## LTibbetts

That is correct. Only the lac repair.


----------



## JulesofColorado

Thanks


----------



## jccoder

We would also only code the laceration repair, the splint is not coded/charged.


----------



## venki

Laceration repair is enough.


----------



## JulesofColorado

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Samin

*laceration and splint*

what if the laceration is to the ankle and a short leg splint is performed to a 30 year-old female


----------



## jimbo1231

*Can Code Both*

Clearly is the laceration is treated by suturing and the splinting is for a separate ankle sprain, both are billable and supported by separate diagnosis codes. As to the finger from a few years ago. I think many ED coding entities would code both especially if the provider placed te splint. Clearly if say a finger sprain were documented in addition to the laceration, both would be coded. I'll concede to everyone who disagreed with me six years ago that if there is no indication of an injury in addition to the finger laceratin, some would argue to code only the lac repair and E&M. But most ED specialty outfits would code both if the documentation were there. 

Jim


----------



## ramirez505

But the laceration involved the extensor tendon - I would grab the splint, too, in this case.


----------



## ramirez505

The laceration included the extensor tendon - I would grab the splint, too.


----------



## ramirez505

*finger laceration and splint*

The thumb laceration included the extensor tendon - I would grab the finger splint


----------



## ramirez505

*finger lac and splint*

Extensor tendon involvement - I would grab the splint, too.


----------



## ramirez505

*splint and sutures same site*

Extensor tendon involvement - I would grab the splint, too.


----------

